# Moon cake press first attempt



## Alzie (Jul 24, 2018)

Just got my moon cake press and made a batch of Salt cakes (blue) and bath bombs (pink)! I have to say they came out pretty cute, but there definitely seems to be a learning curve to get the fine details to remain with their companion puck-mates!  You can see in the pic the ones on the right were the first bath bombs, looking a bit ragged.  I think the mix was too dry so I spritzed a little more alcohol and that seemed to improve the outcome! The Salt cakes have less detail because I kept the epsom salt as-is, but I love the outcome, they look so decadent! Just wanted to share the excitement


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

They're so pretty! I'm planning on making something tonight, not sure if it will be Bubbling Bath Melts or Shower Steamers.


----------



## Alzie (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks! It really is a cool tool.  I haven't made shower steamers yet, but it'll happen at some point! Can't wait to see what you make, I love seeing all the creative artistry here


----------



## Misschief (Jul 25, 2018)

Well, that did not go as planned. They smell amazing, I'm happy with the colour but they stuck like crazy. I'm assuming it's because my mix wasn't moist enough but I didn't want to add so much that they started to fizz. I ended up pressing the remainder into a silicone mold. I used the Two Wild Hares recipe; I might try a different recipe next time. This was an exercise in frustration!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2018)

There is a little learning curve.  Salt cakes are definitely better if the salt is fine.
BB are always an issue as you have to have the correct moisture... I am NO expert at it at all.

My only issue is my BB ( the few I have done) kinda sink.  I like to really PACK it in there which defeats the purpose of the fizziness .
I had one BB that had a bit too much oil in it, in a round mold and it fattened out on the sides.  Looked WAY cool but not good.
Still trying to do a recipe where it is JUST CA, BS, mica, PS80 AND have it float in a moon cake


----------



## lsg (Jul 25, 2018)

Very pretty.  I just got my Moon Cake press from Amazon.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 25, 2018)

Very pretty.  I’ve had a moon cake press for almost 2 years. Never used it but decided to give it a go last night. What fun. Did take some tweaking but worked for the most part.  Yes, if too dry it sticks in the grooves.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2018)

Did you try them yet?
Do they float or sink


----------



## Alzie (Jul 26, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Well, that did not go as planned. They smell amazing, I'm happy with the colour but they stuck like crazy. I'm assuming it's because my mix wasn't moist enough but I didn't want to add so much that they started to fizz. I ended up pressing the remainder into a silicone mold. I used the Two Wild Hares recipe; I might try a different recipe next time. This was an exercise in frustration!
> 
> View attachment 31344
> View attachment 31346
> View attachment 31345


This don't look bad at all! I love the triangles  what scent did you do? I like to think of this as my  "working on my patience" exercises lol!



Lin19687 said:


> Did you try them yet?
> Do they float or sink


I tried them tonight and the BB floated! Other round ones I've made rarely float, I think I pack too tight but the press seemed to regulate my forceful packing for me 

Thanks evergone! I used slsa in them and am happy with the bubbles.  Has anyone added other liquid surfactants to their BB's? I wonder how the results would be, or would it end up more as a bubble bar type product?



shunt2011 said:


> Very pretty.  I’ve had a moon cake press for almost 2 years. Never used it but decided to give it a go last night. What fun. Did take some tweaking but worked for the most part.  Yes, if too dry it sticks in the grooves.


I agree, the more dry my mix was, it stuck more.  Plus it's pretty dry where I'm at in CO, so I feel I had to adjust as I went to keep it at the right consistency.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 26, 2018)

Alzie said:


> I think I pack too tight but the press seemed to regulate my forceful packing for me


I agree... it takes a bit of time to get it right, but the plunger part helps to give a nice even press without too much effort... and they drop out easier too. Good job on your first try!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 26, 2018)

@Alzie, they're scented with Sweet Orange and Lemon EO with menthol. They smell amazing!


----------



## Alzie (Jul 26, 2018)

Misschief said:


> @Alzie, they're scented with Sweet Orange and Lemon EO with menthol. They smell amazing!


Sounds delish!! I haven't worked with menthol crystals, but have read through a lot of posts so that's in my future!



Zany_in_CO said:


> I agree... it takes a bit of time to get it right, but the plunger part helps to give a nice even press without too much effort... and they drop out easier too. Good job on your first try!


Thanks! Yup, it definitely helps me manage my over zealous packing compulsion


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 29, 2018)

Awesome!  I love my press


----------



## Alzie (Jul 30, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> Awesome!  I love my press


Which one did you get? I got a round one with about 6 disks.  I really want a square one, I think those would be very cute


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 30, 2018)

I got the 50g that has a round press with 6 discs and a triangle with 6.  I want a square on too


----------



## Alzie (Jul 31, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I got the 50g that has a round press with 6 discs and a triangle with 6.  I want a square on too


Nice! There are so many on Amazon to chose from!


----------



## Lizzie7593 (Aug 21, 2020)

I can’t get the discs to work in mine. I just got it today.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 21, 2020)

I bought a press and a very large bag of Epsom salts some time ago. Already had the CA and the BS. I need to pull everything out and give it a go.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 21, 2020)

Lizzie7593 said:


> I can’t get the discs to work in mine. I just got it today.


What's the issue you're having?


----------



## blacktieaffair (Nov 9, 2021)

Highly doubt anyone will see this since it's such an old thread.........but could yall give me some tips on these %&@#$! Moon Press ? I have the square, triangle, smaller round and mid round ... Last night I used the 50g round with slightly swirled petals.. First time unpacking, put it together, stuffed it with shower steamer mix and ever single one of them came out perfectly f rom the first one to the last. I immediately started another batch and here's what happened........ ( I've posted this exact thing on two bath bomb groups on FB and not a single person has even gave the impression it was seen,, (also let me add that I just now gave up on yet another batch after messing with it dry, wet,, middle.......... same as last night and I get either only 1/2 of it out or 2/3 and the top stuck in the mold... 

Using a Moon Cake Press for shower steamers.....what makes the top and/or sometimes from the middle, stay stuck in the mold? First batch with that one did perfect no problems... second batch same formula, worked on this sob for 3 hours... wet, dry, middle... it's driving me insane... any tips ? EDIT : I forgot to add, the batches were done back to  back in about a 30 minute time frame and the humidity was the same in the room.
Formula
8 oz citric acid
16 oz baking soda
2 oz white kaolin clay
1 0z FO
0.60 oz 91% rubbing alcohol
0.25 oz Polysorbate 80


----------



## AliOop (Nov 13, 2021)

One thing I do that helps immensely is to whisk my mix almost every time before packing a new press. And if the mix gets too wet and starts sticking, I use a piece of plastic wrap to line the disc. The mix always releases cleanly from that. Good luck, and hope you figure it out!


----------



## persephonesgarden (Nov 22, 2021)

Unfortunately I have no helpful advice, just solidarity - the first time I tried to use a moon cake press, the first 2-3 were just immaculate and then everything fell apart, so after lots of grumbling and frustration my first try became my last.  I still don't know what happened, but I think it didn't help that I couldn't lock the plate with the design into the rest of the press even though it looked like you were supposed to. I switched to a 3D-printed press/mold and have had success with the plastic wrap trick!


----------



## Quilter99755 (Nov 23, 2021)

I have only used my moon press for shampoo bars. My first attempt was so much of a disaster that I almost put the mold in the trash. Before using it the second time, someone suggested using plastic wrap in the mold, adding the mixed ingredients a little bit at a time and then pressing down on a hard surface. That gave me pretty much perfect little shampoo bars.  The third time I used a slightly different design in the mold and as the bar came out it tore the plastic wrap. I think that was due to the different design. But they still came out pretty and usable.


----------

